# Finger Prick Androgen Tests



## Gadawg (Mar 25, 2022)

So, I see now that there are hormone panel tests you can do totally at home. They cover everything we need to look at and are really pretty cheap. You give a blood sample by just pricking your finger. Could these things be accurate at all?


----------



## MPM (Mar 25, 2022)

I've used conventional testing for years but during the Boogaloo flu plandemic I was forced to use the finger stick tests.  My test levels came back similar to  my normal tested levels but the lab I used didn't offer estradiol e2 specific testing. All other values such as lipids were normal as well.  All in all, yes they work just fine.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm skeptical. 

If it was accurate, why would they take multiple vials of your blood at a conventional blood screening.  🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 25, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> So, I see now that there are hormone panel tests you can do totally at home. They cover everything we need to look at and are really pretty cheap. You give a blood sample by just pricking your finger. Could these things be accurate at all?


Can you get a normal blood test or are you in a nancy state that wants to control everything you do?

If you can get a real blood test, that’s best. The “GetChecked” blood tests are kinda bullshit. They’ll give a general indication but not as accurate. They are always way off for estradiol and prolactin. I wouldn’t waste money. 

And they don’t mention that you gotta prick your finger(s) multiple times to squeeze enough juice into the stupid little container. It’s not exactly “easy and pain free”.


----------



## joetastic82 (Mar 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can you get a normal blood test or are you in a nancy state that wants to control everything you do?
> 
> If you can get a real blood test, that’s best. The “GetChecked” blood tests are kinda bullshit. They’ll give a general indication but not as accurate. They are always way off for estradiol and prolactin. I wouldn’t waste money.
> 
> And they don’t mention that you gotta prick your finger(s) multiple times to squeeze enough juice into the stupid little container. It’s not exactly “easy and pain free”.


I live in one of the "nancy states". I'm wondering if I can drive to one of my neighboring states to get tested. Does anyone have any experience with this? I don't have enough faith in the mail in test.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 25, 2022)

joetastic82 said:


> I live in one of the "nancy states". I'm wondering if I can drive to one of my neighboring states to get tested. Does anyone have any experience with this? I don't have enough faith in the mail in test.


I read up on this briefly, but places won't service you if you live in one of the nanny states, please double check if this is accurate.


----------



## joetastic82 (Mar 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I read up on this briefly, but places won't service you if you live in one of the nanny states, please double check if this is accurate.


That's kinda what I was afraid of. If I confirm this or find a way around it I'll update.


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 3, 2022)

I think this is the first time ive seen or heard of nanny/nancy states. Are these states that keep track of everything concerning your medical information or prevent you from doing certain things? 

As for the finger prick test, is that the testosterone tests I see on the shelf at Walgreens? I only noticed they had them recently and was wondering what the deal with those were.


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> I think this is the first time ive seen or heard of nanny/nancy states. Are these states that keep track of everything concerning your medical information or prevent you from doing certain things?
> 
> As for the finger prick test, is that the testosterone tests I see on the shelf at Walgreens? I only noticed they had them recently and was wondering what the deal with those were.


It's even more than medical.

Last year, my 2nd vehicle was registered and insured, but I wasn't driving it because it needed some frame work. I let the inspection sticker lapse because it wouldn't pass due to the frame, but I wasn't driving it anyway, so no big deal.

Well I get an email staring that since I didn't renew the sticke, I'd have to pay for a permit to keep MY vehicle on MY property without the sticker. Bear in mind the vehicle is registered and insured. And of course there's a fee involved to get permission from the State to have MY vehicle on MY property.

Bunch of Fukk Sticks!!!


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's even more than medical.
> 
> Last year, my 2nd vehicle was registered and insured, but I wasn't driving it because it needed some frame work. I let the inspection sticker lapse because it wouldn't pass due to the frame, but I wasn't driving it anyway, so no big deal.
> 
> ...


Jesus.. that is absolute insanity. That sounds like an HOA but in this case its the state enforcing it. Using some lame ass reason to give them money for absolutely nothing, sounds like some corruption. My Northern spidey senses are tingling, I could see NJ and NY def do something like this. Sure other states as well.

I know the state im in now, people park their cars on their lawns. Mostly rednecks and some country folk. I know one guy didn't get his sticker renewed for several years, they didn't bug him about it but he did have to pay a fine I believe when he finally did get it renewed.


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Jesus.. that is absolute insanity. That sounds like an HOA but in this case its the state enforcing it. Using some lame ass reason to give them money for absolutely nothing, sounds like some corruption. My Northern spidey senses are tingling, I could see NJ and NY def do something like this. Sure other states as well.
> 
> I know the state im in now, people park their cars on their lawns. Mostly rednecks and some country folk. I know one guy didn't get his sticker renewed for several years, they didn't bug him about it but he did have to pay a fine I believe when he finally did get it renewed.


That's also in addition to a yearly Excise Tax, which is a tax for the privilege of owning a car, which you already paid a sales tax on when purchased. Massachusetts.


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's also in addition to a yearly Excise Tax, which is a tax for the privilege of owning a car, which you already paid a sales tax on when purchased. Massachusetts.


Ok we do have a tax like that here as well which I didn't have up north. I remember seeing that tax for the first time and was like WTF is this about?! I'm getting taxed for just owning a car??


----------



## shackleford (Apr 3, 2022)

joetastic82 said:


> I live in one of the "nancy states". I'm wondering if I can drive to one of my neighboring states to get tested. Does anyone have any experience with this? I don't have enough faith in the mail in test.


Yes, based on first hand experience of a fellow nancy-stater, myself.

Quest doesnt care who i am or where i am from. No ID check. 

It costs extra though, in time and fuel to get across the state line.


----------

